

DigitalOcean: Untrusted Connection warning? - georgetony

The warning shows up in all browsers including mobile Safari.<p>Screenshot from Firefox: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;awesomescreenshot.com&#x2F;0da3n7xp74<p>Chrome &amp; Safari have slightly different error messages.
======
nilicule
Judging from the cloudflare references in that screenshot you might be looking
for this: [https://support.cloudflare.com/hc/en-
us/articles/200170566-M...](https://support.cloudflare.com/hc/en-
us/articles/200170566-My-SSL-isn-t-working-Why-not-)

